# Any info on my Wilier?



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Got this Wilier Pro Race today. Does anyone have any info on it? Its 7005 Easton Elite tubing, 1" headset. Id just like to know what year its possibly from.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

They definitely used that model name in the year 2000...so around there I would guess.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

You think pre- 2000 b/c of the 1" headset?


----------

